# Diabetes UK - Living with Type 2 Diabetes Days



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2014)

The day gives you a perfect opportunity to learn to live well with Type 2 diabetes:

Learn how to maintain a healthy diet and become more confident in managing your diabetes day-to-day.
Ask diabetes experts your questions and get practical up-to-date information.
Meet other people diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.

This is a list of all the planned events for 2014 and 2015:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Living-with-diabetes-days/


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks good !  If you register they might put one in your area


----------



## yorksman (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for that Alan. It's right on my doorstep so I'd be daft not to take advantage of it. Free lunch as well! It's on Shrove Tuesday too so perhaps there'll be pancakes and maple syrup???


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2015)

I am volunteering at S/Shields one


----------



## banjo (Jan 16, 2015)

Signed up and going to the wakefield one in february. Hope i get some useful advise. Got to be worth the time off work. Assume the venue is heated so at least i will be warm for 1 day lol.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2015)

Good for you Banjo ENJOY  (& day off work)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2015)

Our local one is in Feb so I've just volunteered.  Says it's at the Ricoh - but the map shows it being in the middle of the road outside  !  LOL


----------



## yorksman (Jan 30, 2015)

banjo said:


> Signed up and going to the wakefield one in february. Hope i get some useful advise. Got to be worth the time off work. Assume the venue is heated so at least i will be warm for 1 day lol.



Do you mean Huddersfield? I can't see one in Wakefield.

I'll be at the one in Hudds. It's at the John Smiths Stadium.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2015)

yorksman said:


> Do you mean Huddersfield? I can't see one in Wakefield.
> 
> I'll be at the one in Hudds. It's at the John Smiths Stadium.



Blimey, how many are they expecting?


----------



## banjo (Jan 30, 2015)

yeah huddersfield lol - btw did i mention i am geographically disabled? i have worked in harrogate for 15 years and STILL get lost going from 1 of my jobs to the next. No hope to be honest - is a diabetic triat?.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2015)

I've decided against it (volunteering) since it tells you that you will be on your feet all day - and I can't do that.


----------



## yorksman (Feb 3, 2015)

banjo said:


> i have worked in harrogate for 15 years



I think this event would have been more enjoyable had they held it at Bettys in Harrogate.


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 3, 2015)

There are 2 in Northern Ireland. Both in places which would require me to get 2 buses minimum as I would not be able to take the car for a whole day as I share it.  Looks like I will have to give it a miss


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2015)

Well Bobby - they have only held their 'Big Day Out' for Type 1s once a year - I went to one that was at Warwick Uni cos that's not too far away from me - but if you live in Yorkshire or Cornwall then it would be.  But subsequent years they've been at different places so others could go.  But 'handy' is still 2 buses and about 90 minutes in all by public transport.

I should think they'll assess how these go and hold them again in future if they do well - so you'll have to keep checking the DUK website or wait till the advert's in Balance and see if there's one more convenient another time.


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks. I think they would be very interesting. I will keep checking


----------



## banjo (Feb 3, 2015)

is betty's a diabetic friendly cafe/cake shop? - if only sigh - maybe we could have a cup of tea with sweetners for the light lunch lol


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2015)

This is education event that teaches you what is good for you. Hope lots can attend   Well done TESCO for putting there faith in Duk


----------



## yorksman (Feb 5, 2015)

banjo said:


> is betty's a diabetic friendly cafe/cake shop?




You know that bit in the Psalms, _'lead thyself not unto temptation'_? Betty's is a test of faith.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2015)

You have no idea how I HATE shops like betties.


----------



## jollygiant86 (Feb 16, 2015)

It a shame they're not doing a date in nottingham  I would have gone with being diagnosed this year it would have helped me out meeting others, hopefully it would have been as helpful as the juggle programme they run here in nottingham, looks like i might have to travel to birmingham instead.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2015)

jollygiant86 said:


> It a shame they're not doing a date in nottingham  I would have gone with being diagnosed this year it would have helped me out meeting others, hopefully it would have been as helpful as the juggle programme they run here in nottingham, looks like i might have to travel to birmingham instead.



Hi jollygiant, you might be interested in the following, taking place in Nottingam March 7th - not sure if all the places have been taken up yet:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=50705


----------



## jollygiant86 (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks for that Northerner, I think ill look at going to that as well


----------



## yorksman (Feb 18, 2015)

Bit of a depressingly familiar tone to the day in Huddersfield. Potatoes and bread are starchy foods. Eat plenty of starchy carbohydrates. Once you are on metformin, you will eventually need more and stronger medication.

Try and lose a bit of weight and try and do a bit of exercise.

Still, they had some very nice sandwiches laid on for lunch, supplied by the sponsors, Tesco.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

yorksman said:


> Bit of a depressingly familiar tone to the day in Huddersfield. Potatoes and bread are starchy foods. Eat plenty of starchy carbohydrates. Once you are on metformin, you will eventually need more and stronger medication.
> 
> Try and lose a bit of weight and try and do a bit of exercise.
> 
> Still, they had some very nice sandwiches laid on for lunch, supplied by the sponsors, Tesco.



Bah! What a shame!  Were you asked for feedback? Make sure your views are known!


----------



## yorksman (Feb 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Bah! What a shame!  Were you asked for feedback? Make sure your views are known!



They were immovable from their rehearsed presentations.

The problem is that they have only a couple of DUK staff and they use local nurses etc for the day. Consequently, everyone who speaks or runs a workshop does it more or less in isolation. There are common questions such as, what should we be eating, how do I fit in an exercise regime when I set off at 7am to work and don't get back until 6.30 pm but the speakers are only speaking on fairly narrow topics. It's not as if they can get together, anticipate what questions will crop up and come to some sort of common approach for future sessions. They all change and are just following the text book.

I handed out this forum's web address to quite a few people.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for spreading the word Yorksman  It's a shame, I'm sure the people giving the talks were very sincere in believing their advice was the best


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2015)

South Shields 1 June


----------



## pippaandben (May 24, 2015)

yorksman said:


> They were immovable from their rehearsed presentations.
> 
> That sounds so so different to the one held in Maidstone.. Check out my write-up on it. Sorry don't know how to provide the link


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2015)

pippaandben said:


> yorksman said:
> 
> 
> > They were immovable from their rehearsed presentations.
> ...


----------



## HOBIE (May 29, 2015)

This Monday at South Shields. Little haven


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2015)

Was good for people !  Lots of info & good talks


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 18, 2015)

Ive registered to go along to the one in london in november. Hoping that I will get some good tips and advice as I am newly diagnosed.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 19, 2015)

Well it's a bit daft saying that on the bit where you volunteer, then, isn't it !


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 20, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Well it's a bit daft saying that on the bit where you volunteer, then, isn't it !





Hotrod Girl said:


> No, you aren't on your feet all day.  I have volunteered for three now and at no point did I stand up for any amount of time.  I would recommend volunteering as they are great fun and you get a refresher on diabetes AND you get to meet some great people and chat with them.


Like you Hotrod Girl I volunteered at S/Shields & lots of nice people turned out & got something out of day. They are good for people


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2015)

Off tomorrow to Ayr to attend T2 workshop - yey!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2015)

Hazel said:


> Off tomorrow to Ayr to attend T2 workshop - yey!


Hope you have a great day Hazel!  Please let us know how things go and spread the word about the forum!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 27, 2015)

Is anyone else planning on going along to the Living with Type 2 Diabetes day in London next Monday?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2015)

Hazel said:


> Off tomorrow to Ayr to attend T2 workshop - yey!





Just back from Ayr - great day.    Think I will skip a year.    Lots of discussions - newly diagnosed thru to 20 years plus.    T2s on diet/exercise, tablet meds only and a few like me insulin and tablets.      Have to say, although a great venue today - the food was far better last year at the Glasgiw Hilton.
Thoroughly recommend T2s to go along.   A good day.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2015)

Pleased you enjoyed Hazel. You always pick up some info at these type of events


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Jan 21, 2016)

I've registered for the one in Burnley on 12th Feb 2016. Seemed like too good an opportunity to miss at such an early stage of my 'journey'
#ClicheKlaxon


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> I've registered for the one in Burnley on 12th Feb 2016. Seemed like too good an opportunity to miss at such an early stage of my 'journey'
> #ClicheKlaxon


Good timing!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> I've registered for the one in Burnley on 12th Feb 2016. Seemed like too good an opportunity to miss at such an early stage of my 'journey'
> #ClicheKlaxon


Well done Sydney !  I have volunteered at Newcastle 1 on the 5th of Feb  You are bound to pick some info up, let us know pls


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 22, 2016)

They are a useful day for people newly diagnosed.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 22, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> They are a useful day for people newly diagnosed.


Even old hands can learn new things Stitch


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 22, 2016)

That's very true.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2016)

Did done with more than80 people attending at Newcastle event. Everyone got a bag of knowledge & I met some interesting folks . A good day !   If you get the chance go


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 9, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Did done with more than80 people attending at Newcastle event. Everyone got a bag of knowledge & I met some interesting folks . A good day !   If you get the chance go



That's good to hear! I'm looking forward to Friday now


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> That's good to hear! I'm looking forward to Friday now


Let us know how it goes Sydney


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have not heard of a Big day Out for type 1.
Is there a date fixed for this or did I miss that post?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 11, 2016)

Hope you enjoy Sydney


----------



## zuludog (Feb 13, 2016)

I went to the Living With Diabetes Day at Burnley on 12 Feb, and it was excellent
Although I thought I knew quite a lot, I still learned more, and it was a good refresher for things I knew

Although I am retired it would have been well worth taking a day off work for. I recommend these sort of events to everyone
There were about 90 to 100 people; food was excellent; sessions were interesting; and everyone was friendly. It was just nice to meet others in the same boat, but I was a bit surprised at the lack of knowledge & understanding shown by some people

Just one thing I noticed

As we know, people of Asian origin are more susceptible to diabetes, and that area - Burnley, Nelson, and other old mill towns have a large ex - Pakistani population. Yet I think all the attendees, and all but one of the organisers & advisors seemed to be white British
I mentioned this to one of the organisers , and she said that is quite typical
They are very reluctant, to the point of refusal, to take any interest or responsibility for their diabetes


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2016)

zuludog said:


> As we know, people of Asian origin are more susceptible to diabetes, and that area - Burnley, Nelson, and other old mill towns have a large ex - Pakistani population. Yet I think all the attendees, and all but one of the organisers & advisors seemed to be white British
> I mentioned this to one of the organisers , and she said that is quite typical
> They are very reluctant, to the point of refusal, to take any interest or responsibility for their diabetes


I think there is a big cultural problem, in that diabetes is misunderstood and can be seen as a possible reason for not making a good marriage match, so the subject is very much taboo in many families. I can't remember where I read it now, but there was a story, possibly in Balance, of an Asian lady who was diagnosed Type 1 after marriage, but wasn't allowed to speak of it or mention it in any way - even though her father-in-law was Type 2  It was simply unacceptable that she might (however unlikely) pass the condition on to her children. It can take a great deal to overcome these cultural barriers in order to seek help and support.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2016)

zuludog said:


> I went to the Living With Diabetes Day at Burnley on 12 Feb, and it was excellent
> Although I thought I knew quite a lot, I still learned more, and it was a good refresher for things I knew
> 
> Although I am retired it would have been well worth taking a day off work for. I recommend these sort of events to everyone
> ...


Well done for going Zuludog !  You do pick info up at these type of events


----------



## FergusC (Feb 15, 2016)

I would have loved to have gone to the Burnley gig, but taking the whole day off was unfeasable due to Friday commitments!


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 15, 2016)

I went to the same event as zuludog. The day was in general really well organised and ran at a great pace. The Diabetes UK staff and volunteers were so engaging and warm that it felt a real pleasure to be there. I honestly could not praise them enough

Unfortunately the workshops I was in with my assigned group got easily side-tracked so I'm not sure I got as much learning as I would have liked thought it was invaluable to spend a little time with two specialist DNs. The pack of info we were given was useful and not too overwhelming and it was lovely to sit an chat with other people who have the condition and who brought a wealth of their own experience. Its very clear how even in such a small area the quality of diabetes care is so varied - one gent hadn't had his eyes checked since diagnosis 18 months ago! It was exciting to hear about the changing our CCG is bring in over the next 12 months to focus diabetes care in to the communities and give a 'one stop shop experience' this proposal most closely matches the care I've had so far which I can't really fault

My only grumbles were that the session I was most interested in about Diet was run so that what you took from it was very much dependant on which dietician was allocated to your table - I think other groups got much more out of it than mine did - one gentleman on my table left more confused that he had been at the start!

The other very slight grumble was the lunch - it was a fantastic spread with a lot of variety but it was very difficult to make low carb choices. A few attendees also commented in the morning about the prominence of a very large bowl of sugar lumps when they couldn't see the sweetener for teas and coffees 

Overall, if you get the chance to go alone grab it with both hands


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback Sydney


----------



## davie533 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks Sydney that's good to hear what happens at these events I would love to attend one but the nearest event to me is 140 miles away and train times mean I would have to travel the day before and stay overnight so the expense makes it difficult for me to attend. I have registered my interest in attending an event so hopefully if more people in my area do the same they might have one closer to me.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2016)

These events are getting very popular davie. I volunteered last year & again this year. Keep looking because I know they are good & know they will be on in the future  (u don't live on the outer hebs do u )


----------



## davie533 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry Hobie just saw your post.no I don't live there lol but would be as well to the way things are in my local area.


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2016)

If anyone get s the chance go


----------



## Michael7 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi I was at the Burnley event, I went reluctantly after a lot of pressure from my wife! I can easily bury my head in the sand. The event was good as an eye opener, giving a good overall look at the situation. In hindsight I wished I hade gone to an earlier event and not been as stubborn. If nothing else it put a lot of things into a deeper perspective for me.
I think DUK should be encouraged very loudly to continue this work.
And to finish I can only reiterate that ANYONE with the condition (or partner) should go, I heartily recommend it.
Michael


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2016)

Michael7 said:


> Hi I was at the Burnley event, I went reluctantly after a lot of pressure from my wife! I can easily bury my head in the sand. The event was good as an eye opener, giving a good overall look at the situation. In hindsight I wished I hade gone to an earlier event and not been as stubborn. If nothing else it put a lot of things into a deeper perspective for me.
> I think DUK should be encouraged very loudly to continue this work.
> And to finish I can only reiterate that ANYONE with the condition (or partner) should go, I heartily recommend it.
> Michael


Good to hear you got something out of it Michael!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2016)

Knowledge is king Michael 17 !    Well done for going & you will be better off


----------



## SerialLurker (Jun 29, 2016)

I seem to have missed the boat this time round, but I have registered my interest for any future ones.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2016)

SerialLurker said:


> I seem to have missed the boat this time round, but I have registered my interest for any future ones.


Well done SL you will pick up some good advice


----------



## vivienne gay (Oct 23, 2016)

hi aall in new to all this im viv form gloucester and just ben dignosed wiht diabetes 2 changing life style is there any one else form gloucester viv


----------



## grovesy (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

